# Dead Pleco



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

Ok, my pleco just died today, don't know why it wasn't showing any signs of sickness. I've had it since Febuary and it had only grown at most an inch since then making it about 4-5 inches long. It's been in a 20 gallon with a Rainbow Shark, 5 Leopard Danios and 5 white clouds(now only 2)
I've lost 2 of my white clouds this past week, 1 was in quarantine, 1 died about 10 minutes after being put into quarantine the those 2 weren't eating any food like the third one in quarantine now is doing. It just stays at the bottom.

About a month ago I found a worm in my tank when I lifted an ornament that same like a ribbon (about an inch long mostly greyish black with a little bit of brown in it looked segmented if you looked really close and looked just like an earth worm when in moved through the rocks) back into the rocks, after I caught it I took it to petco they said that it was probably a leach or hookworm and that it was probably the only one in there. Anyways I've been checking every week since then checking the rocks throughly just to make sure there weren't anymore but haven't found any. I thought that those things might have been the problem with some of my fish.

What on earth should I do? And sorry don't have a read out right now of all my tank information because I've been borrowing my girl friends testing kit when I need it but she's at work today so I can't borrow it until much latter tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of pleco is it? If its a common it could have died from being stunted.


----------



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes it was a common pleco, what could I do differently to keep another pleco's (if I do get another one) growth from being stunted?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Get a bristlenose pelco instead.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Or a rubberlip!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, or a rubber lip. :lol:


----------



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

Alright I got these readings after testing the tank
7.4 pH
0-.25 ppm Ammonia
0 ppm Nitrite
40 ppm Nitrate (this worries me because the tank had been steady at 10 ppm previously)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

It could have been the ammonia or it could be the nitrates. But I wouldn't get another pelco till you can get the ammonia down to 0 and the nitrate between 10 and 15.


----------

